#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Internship For Computer Science Students

## soni.s

Internship for computer science students is compulsory to make the future bright in IT field. The main purpose of the internship is that students can easily gain knowledge about computer technology and they can aware of new latest trend





  Similar Threads: Internships for Computer science students Computer science engineering projects for final year students Final Year Projects for (CSE) Computer Science Engineering Students computer science engineering projects final year students Books For Computer Science Students On Operating Systems

----------


## Anudeep Badam

is there any summer internship program for computer science students?

----------


## madelinekim

Internship for computer science students is compulsory to make the future bright in IT field. The main purpose of the internship is that students can easily gain knowledge about computer technology and they can aware of new latest trends.

----------


## shatru.singh108

I m b.tech final year(cse) student of jamia millia islamia. Can u suggest me where i can  get of campus drive information
 about it-company.

----------

